# Ciener 22LR Conver for my High Standard AR15



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

14Sep07 Field Test of Ciener AR15 22 Long Rifle Conversion Kit.

Couldn't resist getting a Ciener AR15 22 Long Rifle Conversion Kit for my new
High Standard AR15 Model HSTX6551 Flat Top Carbine which I posted a
review of recently.

Kit comes in a nice plastic storage case.
The Bolt represents the basic look of the AR15 carriage bolt assembly.
The Ciener AR15 22 Long Rifle Conversion Bolt is built like it was from the 
first 3 inches of a 22 Bolt Action Rifle, the bolt slides back and forth on rails.
Ciener 22LR Bolt carriage system is blow back type with spring loaded return.
When the 22LR is feed into the system the bolt slams the 22 cartridge into a
(what looks like) .223/5.56 cartridge case with a feed ramp machined to it's
base, which is mounted on the bolt rails in front of the bolt.

A 30 round 22 LR magazine was included with the kit. It is modified with
a welded on "fake" outer shell bracket, with outside dimension of an AR15 Mag

When we got to the range I converted my HS AR15 by opening the Upper
Receiver, pulling out the .223/5.56 bolt and pushing in new Ciener 22 LR Bolt.
That's how simple it is.

The Ciener Bolt did not go all the way in, about an 1 / 8 stuck out the back of the
Upper Receiver. A light tap from the palm of my hand pushed the bolt in the rest
of the way.

After loading the Ciener 30 round 22 LR magazine (seem like forever) I pushed
it into the magazine well, it fit exactly into the magazine well.
The .22 LR aligned into battery with the fake .223/5.56 chamber when the HS
AR15 charging handle pulled the Ciener Bolt back (forward assist will not work).

I pointed the HS AR15 down range, loaded a .22, tried a couple to make sure the
Ciener Conversion worked OK, and pulled the trigger as fast as I could.
That first magazine didn't last long. The Conversion Kit worked flawlessly.
We fired, quite a few magazines full (loss count) at different rates of fire;
aiming and firing, double tapping, and as fast as we could pull the trigger,
No hang ups what so ever. We had a blast.

This Ciener AR15 22 Long Rifle Conversion Kit is ACCURATE. The barrel on
my HS AR15 Carbine is 16 inches long, marked "5.56 NATO 1 - 9".
At about 50 feet, I shot a golf ball several times, and little bits of clay pigeons just
decinagraded.
The next trip the range I will have to put up a paper target just to see how accurate
the Ciener AR15 22LR conversion kit is. From what I saw at this informal plinking
session it is very accurate.

.22 LR bullets I used were Federal 36 grain hollow points in the 550 round bulk
box sold at Wal-Mart for $9.00.

When I got home I cleaned the Ciener Bolt and re-oiled the bolt rails. It was
no more dirty than a .22 semi-auto pistol or rifle would be.
The HS AR15 barrel was not that bad and .223/5.56 chamber didn't look crusted
over either. I did clean the Barrel and Upper Receiver and reassembled all back
together with the .223/5.56 HS Bolt.

Thank you for reading this unexpected Field Test of the Ciener AR15 22 Long Rifle
Conversion Kit. My field test with .223 reloads will be coming soon.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun.
" it is very accurate. " I'm looking forward to the results of your paper target tests now that you did the function fire. What ammo did you use to test function? What will you use for accuracy? 
Pete


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I've shot this kit in the Ruger AC556. It makes for much cheaper full auto fun. Works like a charm!


----------

